# Hello,



## ThePetekeyPrep (Jun 1, 2016)

A very stereotypical title - I apologize. 
I'm River. I use he/him pronouns, and I'm currently the father to two girl mice, Maier and Graham.
Maier is a self black. She's very friendly and has been from the start. She's named for Vivian Maier, a black and white photographer. I think I adopted her about 2 months ago, and she's settled in very nicely!
Graham is a PEW/albino. She's still quite shy, but we've made some progress in the training - advice is much appreciated still, though! She's named for Robyn Graham, another black and white photographer. I adopted about 1 month ago. She too has settled in nicely, but sometimes I'll spook her on accident and she'll rattle her tail at me.
I'd like to build up the colony to 3 at some point in the future, but I'd like to get Graham all tamed first.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Hi! Welcome!

I have found that for taming frequency of holding is more important than duration. So holding for just a few minutes multiple times per day pays off more than holding for a long time once per day. Good luck!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey River! I love your themed names. Good choices!


----------

